# 75 Gallon journal



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm liking the dutch inspired look now...do you plan on using substrate ferts ? If not I think you'll start seeing plant nutrient deficiencies in a few months or less since you have an inert substrate like me. Also CO2 fluctuations are very common on DIY set ups and can yield a lot of algae issues so try to ensure you're CO2 supply stays very consistent. Most folks eventually invest in a "paint ball" set up for CO2 once they get much above 29 gal in order to get pressurized CO2 more consistently. If you have the means get a decent CO2 regulator & needle valve set up that's reliable also learn how to dose dry ferts to save cash. You can easily research these on this forum if you've not already been doing so.

Just my $0.02 !

Looking great so far !


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

@jfynyson - Thanks for the response. I am using mostly Flourite mixed with a little black gravel. I did make a bunch of root tabs so we will see how that goes. I do have a paintball co2 set up. Not ideal but works for now. I will be upgrading the co2 tank to a bigger one soon. I also am about to switch to dry ferts.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Took a few more photos today.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice setup, you've managed to replicate a dutch style tank pretty well. How do you like the fluval plant LEDs?


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful tank.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks - dindin

exv152 - Hopefully it will look better within the next month once I move some stuff around. As for the fluvals. So far so good. I wouldn't recommend just 1 id get 2. I'd probably go with something else if I started over based on the price but if you can get them on a good sale they are worth it. They seem to be doing good for red plants. I just added some Rotala Magenta a week ago. That should be a good test for these lights.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

What camera & settings / parameters are you using for these nice shots?


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

jfynyson - I'm using a Canon 5D Mark III. I took these in manual mode. The settings vary but ISO between 1000-1600, f5-f10 and 1/50-1/100 sec. were used for those. Thanks for the compliment on the shots!


----------



## merv (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice! Your plants are looking so healthy! I have a 40B community tank I want to turn into a dutch style aquascape. Just got to gather some supplies


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

merv - I have a 37 that I want to replace with a 40. I love the look and size of the 40.


----------



## merv (Jul 28, 2011)

tclancy said:


> merv - I have a 37 that I want to replace with a 40. I love the look and size of the 40.


I like it too. I got mine on sale at Petco over a year ago. It was a $1 per gallon sale. So only paid $40


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow!!! Just awesome!!


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Crazy4discus said:


> Wow!!! Just awesome!!


Thanks - Crazy4discus!!


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

*Small update. * The wisteria was getting out of hand so I took most of it out. I moved around several plants on the left side of the tank. I thinned out the S. Repens and spread them out. It should look pretty good in a few weeks. I also added another piece of dragon stone rock. I might work on the right side of the tank within the next few days. The downoi is getting pretty thick and needs some work.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Dang man, that is pretty impressive for your first scape, especially considering you went high-tech right off the bat. Really great growth, the S. repens and downoi look spectacular! What is your secret? You are using the Flourish line and Flourite? You are a true artist and a prodigy in the aquascaping world to have your scape look like this so early on in the hobby. I had to swallow my pride and fought the temptation of wanting to curl up in the corner after smashing my computer! LOL


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow Dave, Thanks for the comments. Actually this is my second tank. I have a 37 gallon that was set up about a month before this one. I should post a few images of it. On the S. Repens and Downoi. No secret really just doing the seachem dosing schedule (minus the trace, Alkaline buffer, acid buffer and Equilibrium) and a ton of reading/research. I am using Flourite with some plain black gravel mixed in.

The tank is far from what I want it to be. Swallow your pride? haha. Better not smash that computer or we wont be able to view your videos and awesome tanks...

That downoi needs to be thinned out. It's so thick.


----------



## MamaJu (Jun 4, 2013)

WOW! Your tank looks great and the plant growth is amazing. I'm envious. How did you get your downoi to grow like that? I have the same substrate and struggle to get the downoi to stay planted. I started out with 3 packages of downoi from Petsmart and am only left with a few crowns the size of nickels. :frown:

PM me when you are ready to sell some of your plants 

Looking at your pictures make me want to pull out my real camera and take a proper picture of my tank. ARGH. I might have to pull my Nikon 7000 out. Not only do I own the Nikon 7000 but I have the Nikon F5 and F100. I'm just so lazy, I normally use my camera phone.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL @ Dave!

This is a really beautiful and nicely laid out tank, one that anyone should be proud of.


----------



## thor79 (Apr 15, 2014)

Love the tank! The plants look very well done to me. I would love to have a tank that looked like this.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

MamaJu - I just stuck the downoi in pretty deep and then placed I think 2 root tabs under them spread out about 6-7 inches. I will let you know when I sell some. I should be removing some this week.

Thanks lauraleellbp and thor79!!


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

*Update*

Things are going good. The S. Repens I spread out are starting to thicken up. Since I moved the Ammania Gracilis, it is getting more color and looking a lot better. Same with the Ludwigia narrow leaf. The Ludwigia on the right will get trimmed this week. I also really love how the sp japan is looking. Not sure about the Rotala indica. I keep trimming it but it sill likes to grow weird. I read this is normal for this plant. Any tips on getting it to grow taller? I have some Rotala Singapore (that's what it was sold to me as) in this tank and another tank. It grows really straight.




























Update on the rotala magenta. I'm not sure about this one. It's getting good growth and some pinkish color but has some yellow and green mixed in. Is this due to lighting? I will just let it grow for a while and see what happens.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

I cleaned up the right side of the tank today. I removed most of the Ludwigia. I took out all the downoi except for 40 stems. I have well over 125 stems left. I also added another piece of wood (I might add a few more smaller pieces). You can see the rotala in the corner again =)


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

I had to take a picture of this little guy. I used to have a pair of kribensis that started breeding in this tank. We had to take them out. We couldn't get all the babies but 4 survived! We have 4 that are almost an inch long. They will be given away when they are big enough. Our kribs have eggs almost ready to hatch in their tank.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

what a stunning tank, and a cutie patootie baby krib to boot!


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

jmf3460 - Thank you. This tank has been a lot of fun so far. The Kribs are a really cool fish. I love their colors.


----------



## anchlo (Aug 4, 2009)

Tclansy, I'm looking to add hydor circulation pumps in my 75... Do you recommend one large pump say the hydor 1150. Or two smaller pumps say the hydor 600 x2?

Great tank Btw....


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

anchlo said:


> Tclansy, I'm looking to add hydor circulation pumps in my 75... Do you recommend one large pump say the hydor 1150. Or two smaller pumps say the hydor 600 x2?
> 
> Great tank Btw....


I would get 2 smaller ones. I have a Hydor Nano 240 & 425. Their doing great. I might upgrade the 240 for another 425. The nanos are really small too!

The 1150 is 6 x 3 x 3 inches ; 1.1 pounds and the 425 is 3.5 x 2 x 2 inches ; 8.8 ounces. That 1150 is big.


----------



## jcgilmore2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Plants looks awesome man! As everyone else has said... well done. Can't wait to see this tank grow in even more.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks jcgilmore2


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

I switched my fertilizers today. I'm going to try EI Dosing. I got my fertilizers today from Green Leaf Aquariums. I did a little bit of trimming last night but need to do a bit more in the next day or so. I stared to get a little bit of spot algae on the glass and some leaves. Is this from not enough phosphates?


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

It's day 2 after starting EI Dosing. 1 thing I have already noticed is that the red plants have more color. Especially the Rotala magenta. It hasn't had this much color since I added it to the tank. I didn't know I would see any difference that fast. That's pretty awesome.










Ludwigia Rubin


----------



## MamaJu (Jun 4, 2013)

tclancy,

I have a similar set up and plants so I was hoping you could share some tips with me. 
1) *How much EI are you dosing? *My red plants are getting redder but aren't as red as yours. I'm also dosing Seachem Iron too. :help:
2) *Where did you place your powerheads?* I am thinking about getting one or two because I noticed that there isn't enough flow in the tank. My husband and I are still deciding what pump we are going to get for our uv sterilizer and inline heater so that we can disconnect them from our canister filter. 

I'll try to post some pictures on my journal soon for a before and after as an experiment.


----------



## n5750547 (Jan 15, 2014)

I would have thought that EI dosing would make the plants greener because it gives you higher nitrogen which I thought makes plants go green? I am happy to be corrected

Tapatalk Note 3


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Lighting, ferts and high co2 ime area all equally responsible for making red plants redder. But I don't think anyone has a definite answer to that question.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

tclancy said:


> I switched my fertilizers today. I'm going to try EI Dosing. I got my fertilizers today from Green Leaf Aquariums. I did a little bit of trimming last night but need to do a bit more in the next day or so. I stared to get a little bit of spot algae on the glass and some leaves. Is this from not enough phosphates?


IME upping phos helped mitigate most all of the GSA I had. Also lower lighting power or lower photoperiod and even water circulation/flow can be factors but I found the phos being the key for me. I doubled my phos and it helped a lot. Then as new growth comes in simply remove the affected leaves. Tougher plant leaves like anubias for example you can dip them in H2O2 for 5-15min then scrub with dish pad to remove the GSA and they do great.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

MamaJu said:


> tclancy,
> 
> I have a similar set up and plants so I was hoping you could share some tips with me.
> 1) *How much EI are you dosing? *My red plants are getting redder but aren't as red as yours. I'm also dosing Seachem Iron too. :help:
> ...


1. I just started EI dosing. I am just using the measurements found online based on the tank size.

2. I have one on the right side about 3-4 inches below the water. It's next to the inflow from the canister filter that has the Co2 reactor hooked up to. The second is on the other side about the same place. I might be moving that one.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

jfynyson said:


> IME upping phos helped mitigate most all of the GSA I had. Also lower lighting power or lower photoperiod and even water circulation/flow can be factors but I found the phos being the key for me. I doubled my phos and it helped a lot. Then as new growth comes in simply remove the affected leaves. Tougher plant leaves like anubias for example you can dip them in H2O2 for 5-15min then scrub with dish pad to remove the GSA and they do great.


That's what I was thinking. I tested the phosphates last week and it didn't even register. So I upped them. All of the new growth seems to be good to go. I spot treat H202 but it doesn't seem to work on GSA.

Now that I am EI dosing I should have an issue with low phosphates anymore. Is this correct?


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Gorgeous tank!


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

tclancy said:


> That's what I was thinking. I tested the phosphates last week and it didn't even register. So I upped them. All of the new growth seems to be good to go. I spot treat H202 but it doesn't seem to work on GSA.
> 
> Now that I am EI dosing I should have an issue with low phosphates anymore. Is this correct?


If you are delivering the correct dose of all ferts (macro & micro) calculated for your tank under EI terms then you would not be limiting any of the in the water column. Over time you will learn that you will need substrate ferts as well. Osmocote plus in gel caps is what I prefer and let the plants tell you when you need to add more (typically every 3 months).


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

tclancy said:


> jfynyson - I'm using a Canon 5D Mark III. I took these in manual mode. The settings vary but ISO between 1000-1600, f5-f10 and 1/50-1/100 sec. were used for those. Thanks for the compliment on the shots!


Sorry I forgot to ask before. What White Balance, exposure compensation, metering type if any etc... settings are you using ?

Also are you doing any post production editing for color / contrast ? 

I would love to have one of those cameras but....

Thanks,


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Kntry said:


> Gorgeous tank!


Thank you!


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

jfynyson said:


> Sorry I forgot to ask before. What White Balance, exposure compensation, metering type if any etc... settings are you using ?
> 
> Also are you doing any post production editing for color / contrast ?
> 
> ...


I've been using manual mode. This gives me the most control to get the exposure I want. I also shoot at a high ISO. Most of the shots of this tank are ISO 1600. White Balance is daylight.

In post I do make a few adjustments in Lightroom. I usually just mess with the contrast a little bit, darken the blacks and fix any highlight issues. I don't mess with the overall color that much.

Then in Photoshop I somtimes clone out a blurry fish. I do some light dodging and burning using layer techniques. I don't want to go overboard with editing on these shots.

To answer your other comment. I am using Osmocote plus tabs.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Just got back from a 4 day trip with family. I think it's time to start moving stuff around. Maybe take out a few plants. I'm a little over a week in after starting EI Dosing. I can already see a difference. I need to get in there and do some trimming.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

tclancy said:


> Just got back from a 4 day trip with family. I think it's time to start moving stuff around. Maybe take out a few plants. I'm a little over a week in after starting EI Dosing. I can already see a difference. I need to get in there and do some trimming.


Just looking at this tank is making me drool. Oh my god. It looks amazing.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> Just looking at this tank is making me drool. Oh my god. It looks amazing.


Thanks! It needs a little trimming and cleaning up. It's coming along though.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

*Overgrown mess as of 6-8-2014!*









I took out all of the Wisteria, Ammania Gracilis and most of the Ludwigia on the left side of the tank. I also took out the SP. Japan. I added a some blyxa japonica to each side and thinned out the Downoi.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Still looking nice. What's your next step or next vision for this set up?

Let me know if you ever want to get rid of any pogo erectus, downoi, s.repens, or the blyxa japan. I'm wanting to try these out. I'm slowly working into the Dutch inspired look for my 135gal.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

yea im sure your next step is going to be amazing just like it is now.

jfynyson, are you doing a journal for your 135? I would love to see pics!


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm not really sure yet. Probably just cleaning things up and keeping the plants trimmed better. I tend to get lazy and things look messy.

I will let you know on the plants... I did list some SP. Japan and some other plants in the for sale section. The pogo erectus needs a trim so I might have some for sale soon. S. Repens could be soon too. I've thinned it out a few times now and it's almost ready for another trim.

Have you posted a journal on your 135 yet?




jfynyson said:


> Still looking nice. What's your next step or next vision for this set up?
> 
> Let me know if you ever want to get rid of any pogo erectus, downoi, s.repens, or the blyxa japan. I'm wanting to try these out. I'm slowly working into the Dutch inspired look for my 135gal.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks 180g!



180g said:


> yea im sure your next step is going to be amazing just like it is now.
> 
> jfynyson, are you doing a journal for your 135? I would love to see pics!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I just ran across this journal after seeing your for sale ad and I have to say you have a beautiful tank. Very well done. It's even more amazing that you are so new to the hobby. 

I never had any luck with Rotala magenta at all so that's pretty impressive to see how nice it looks in your tank.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks. It's been a lot of fun so far. I wish the Rotala was more red but it has some color so I can't complain..




ua hua said:


> I just ran across this journal after seeing your for sale ad and I have to say you have a beautiful tank. Very well done. It's even more amazing that you are so new to the hobby.
> 
> I never had any luck with Rotala magenta at all so that's pretty impressive to see how nice it looks in your tank.


----------



## jay973 (Feb 5, 2009)

Absolutely stunning love all the color and different plants!!!


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank You! 


jay973 said:


> Absolutely stunning love all the color and different plants!!!


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

I added 2 small pieces of driftwood to the right side of the tank tonight. It's subtle but I like it.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks!!



AnotherHobby said:


> Beautiful tank!


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's a full tank shot with the new blyxa and small pieces of new driftwood. I took out all of the Pygmy Chains and replaced it with some Pogostemon Erectus. I think it will look pretty good once it gets taller. I might take out the Rotala in the back right corner to make more room for the Pogostemon Erectus.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

tclancy said:


> Here's a full tank shot with the new blyxa and small pieces of new driftwood. I took out all of the Pygmy Chains and replaced it with some Pogostemon Erectus. I think it will look pretty good once it gets taller. I might take out the Rotala in the back right corner to make more room for the Pogostemon Erectus.


Oh yeah! Now it is cookin'! Looking really great man. I think the driftwood added some great depth. Great job.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

DaveFish said:


> Oh yeah! Now it is cookin'! Looking really great man. I think the driftwood added some great depth. Great job.


Thanks! I don't like where the Limnophila Aromatica is so I might move it more to the right and move the rotala over to the left of the tank.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

I took out all of the Blue tetras and added 2 new guinea rainbows. I have 8 total Rainbows in the tank. I would like to add a school of tetras that stay pretty tight together. I don't want Rummy-nose tetras because I already have some in a different tank.

Any good recommendations and would 10-12 be to many?


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bleeding heart tetras maybe? They're a little bit bigger than the rummies.
If you want to add red, Serpae Tetras would also be a great choice. A school of 10 would easily fit in your tank and they're very hardy.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

umarnasir335 said:


> Bleeding heart tetras maybe? They're a little bit bigger than the rummies.
> If you want to add red, Serpae Tetras would also be a great choice. A school of 10 would easily fit in your tank and they're very hardy.



Those are nice fish. What about gold neon tetras or green fire tetras?


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

tclancy said:


> Those are nice fish. What about gold neon tetras or green fire tetras?


I've never heard of either of those, but I really like the green fire tetras (the gold neons look too plain IMO). If you really want a shimmering tetra, I'd try Emperor tetras. They usually have a metallic/gold look to them.


----------



## scoutsdoitbetter (Apr 12, 2014)

Harlequin rasboras have an amazing red/orange color and school pretty well. I am also fond of white clouds. They have awesome colors and school well. But they have different temperature ranges

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffpersonn (Feb 9, 2014)

Lol rotala Singapore ! Never heard of that although I live in Singapore 😅


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

jeffpersonn said:


> Lol rotala Singapore ! Never heard of that although I live in Singapore [emoji28]



Lol. That's what it was sold to me as. I'm learning more about plants.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

I have bleeding heart tetras in my 75G. They tend to stick near each other. They do nip at each other, but mostly leave the other fish alone. My largest one is around 4 inches long, so they get a bit bigger than most places advertise.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations. I'll update when I decide on what I will be adding.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

So this is what happens when life gets crazy busy. lol The good news is I have restarted this tank.

Here is the process so far.

*Feb, 17th 2015*









*Feb. 20th 2015*









*Mar. 1st 2015*









*Mar. 8th 2015*









*Mar. 10th 2015*


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow beautiful tank and awesome plants! ! Good luck on the restart, I've subscribed to see your updates!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

A month has never looked so good! You've probably mentioned this, but what is that powerhead? Quick review?


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

mysticalnet said:


> Wow beautiful tank and awesome plants! ! Good luck on the restart, I've subscribed to see your updates!


Thanks! I'm excited to see where this tank goes.



Freemananana said:


> A month has never looked so good! You've probably mentioned this, but what is that powerhead? Quick review?


Ha! I've been taking pictures every week. Things are starting to look good.

As for the powerhead. Are you referring to the back of the tank? If so that's not a power head. It's the intake/outtake for a marineland canister filter. The ones on the sides of the tank are hydor koralia nano pumps. 1 is a 240 GPH and the other is a 425 GPH.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I was referencing the hydors on the side. It seems like that is the power head of choice around here. I've been contemplating picking one up for my tall tank. I just don't want too much flow blowing my fish and shrimp around.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Freemananana said:


> I was referencing the hydors on the side. It seems like that is the power head of choice around here. I've been contemplating picking one up for my tall tank. I just don't want too much flow blowing my fish and shrimp around.


What size is the tank?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

It is a 30G tall, the one in my signature. It is 24"x12"x24". I have a SunSun 302 with a spray bar that runs the length of the tank on the side. It sprays up at an angle to agitate the surface a little bit. The intake is under the spray bar, a couple inches above the substrate. My crypts on the bottom barely sway at all so I wanted to pick up a small powerhead to create some flow lower in the tank.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Freemananana said:


> It is a 30G tall, the one in my signature. It is 24"x12"x24". I have a SunSun 302 with a spray bar that runs the length of the tank on the side. It sprays up at an angle to agitate the surface a little bit. The intake is under the spray bar, a couple inches above the substrate. My crypts on the bottom barely sway at all so I wanted to pick up a small powerhead to create some flow lower in the tank.


I would probably try a hydor 240. It won't be too powerful.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I think I'll give the 240 GPH a go! Now I just need to decide on the hydor inline heater or to keep my current set up.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Freemananana said:


> I think I'll give the 240 GPH a go! Now I just need to decide on the hydor inline heater or to keep my current set up.


They are awesome little pumps!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I just realized I have been posting on both of your threads. HAA! Definitely going to pick up a 240 then.


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

I did a big trim today. I also got rid of the rainbows (they went to a good home) and replaced them with 16 harlequin rasboras. I will be adding more.

Here is the before and after the trim.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

I love the trim, it makes me laugh...you've sure got a lot of stems! Hopefully you're able to sell some on the forum or locally to a shop. That's a lot of good quality plants!

I also like the switch to Harlequins, one of my favorite schoolers! They pair well with Cardinals I think, one schooling above, one below. That's what I have in my 55, Harlequins and Cardinals. You could have a school of like 30 harlequins and 50 cardinals in a big 'ol tank like that...a beautiful display.


----------



## bigblueallday (Mar 18, 2014)

tclancy I see you're running 2 of the fluvals on this 75, what size are they? I was running 2 24 inch fluvals on my 54 gallon corner tank and I loved them. 3 weeks ago I upgraded to a 75 gallon and am still using the same lights but getting very little growth and some melt (atually all of my downio melted) since doing so. I'm thinking maybe 2 24's aren't enough for the 75?


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

That's quite a trim! Lol


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm using 2 46 W (48 - 57 in).

I don't think the 24's will be enough. I have 2 extra 24's just sitting around because I had to upgrade the lights for my 40 gallon. I'd see if I can find some on clearance. I got 2 46inch at 50% off at petco.




bigblueallday said:


> tclancy I see you're running 2 of the fluvals on this 75, what size are they? I was running 2 24 inch fluvals on my 54 gallon corner tank and I loved them. 3 weeks ago I upgraded to a 75 gallon and am still using the same lights but getting very little growth and some melt (atually all of my downio melted) since doing so. I'm thinking maybe 2 24's aren't enough for the 75?


----------

